# LASS how to control volume vibrato dinamic



## Seba (Feb 25, 2021)

Hello everyone Im trying to find about LA scoring strings how to control / change strings vibrato. In spitfire to control volume vibrato or dinamic is so easy. I love lass sound but i can't n figure out how to slow down vibrato. Vibrato is to fast. 
I watched all videos on you tube but i haven't seen nothing about it. Please help. Thanks


----------



## hawpri (Feb 25, 2021)

There is no way to change the speed of the vibrato in LASS. The speed and intensity is baked in and changes as the dynamics change. However, you can crossfade between vibrato and non vibrato samples.

This is probably what you're looking for from page 20 of the manual:



> "On NV-Vib patches, CC2 will control how much vibrato or non-vibrato is heard."



From page 24:



> "10. NV-Vib controls –– This applies only to NV-Vib patches.
> 
> • NV –– Clicking on this lets you Load/Purge the non vibrato samples. NV samples are loaded when lit.
> 
> ...


----------



## Seba (Feb 26, 2021)

Hi,
thanks hawpri exelent enswer. Thanks 
I found that arrow that you are talking about accidentally )), Jesus LASS options are totally hidden. 
Yes, that vibrato fade between Vibrato and non-vibrato works. Thanks again.
(blue line under (NV--->vib) with a small blue dot )) That is a fader!!!! to find that option is insane)

by the way I would like to ask you: you mentioned -
"The speed and intensity is baked in and changes as the dynamics change"
I have check the manual i a can't find that principal info like how to change dynamic.????
Whatever i will change on "Dynamic Layer" or "Volume Layer" any knob (CC Atten button, CC knob, Curve knob) will turn from 0 to 100 it doesn't change the sound at all. everything sounds the same. (see the photo)
Sorry if im asking to simple question.


----------



## hawpri (Feb 26, 2021)

Seba said:


> Hi,
> thanks hawpri exelent enswer. Thanks
> I found that arrow that you are talking about accidentally )), Jesus LASS options are totally hidden.
> Yes, that vibrato fade between Vibrato and non-vibrato works. Thanks again.
> ...


The dynamic layer in your screenshot is a reflection of how the patch responds to CC1, the mod wheel. With LASS, CC1 controls dynamics on legato/sustain patches.

If I understand and remember it correctly, on that screen you can adjust the threshold(s) for how the dynamic layers/samples crossfade throughout the range of the mod wheel. A lot of people dislike the more intense dynamics on LASS and may prefer to use a curve where everything is moved up so that the patch only uses forte when the mod wheel is moved up fairly high.


----------



## Seba (Feb 26, 2021)

Thanks. I will go through manual more carefully to find it "mod whee" and CC1 Thanks for help.


----------

